# EX-NFL'er Herschel Walker joins Strikeforce



## AceHBK (Sep 21, 2009)

Former NFL player Herschel Walker has signed a deal to fight for Strikeforce.  He is 47 and a 6th degree BB in TKD.  This seems to me to be nothing more than a gimmick to grab the casual MMA fan who will just recognize the name.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/16258/str...old-former-nfl-pro-bowler-herschel-walker.mma


----------



## nelsonkari (Sep 21, 2009)

We'll see. Interesting post. It gives new hope to us "oldtimers".
It seems to me that George Foreman did well for himself in his 40's.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 21, 2009)

nelsonkari said:


> We'll see. Interesting post. It gives new hope to us "oldtimers".
> It seems to me that George Foreman did well for himself in his 40's.


 
Yea Foreman did good but he had experience as well. Walker is 47 with no MMA experience at all. That makes this who thing crazy in itself. I think it is just to help Strikeforce obtain more publicity than anything else.

I hope he doesn't get urt or embarass himself.


----------



## crushing (Sep 21, 2009)

Walker is (was?) a hell of an athlete and well known for his rigorous training regimen.  I think he would have put up some great numbers as a running back if didn't end up stuck behind Emmitt Smith for most of his career (with that Dallas offensive line, who wouldn't?).

I wish him luck with this endeavor.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> Walker is (was?) a hell of an athlete and well known for his rigorous training regimen. I think he would have put up some great numbers as a running back if didn't end up stuck behind Emmitt Smith for most of his career (with that Dallas offensive line, who wouldn't?).
> 
> I wish him luck with this endeavor.


 
Still starts his day with 2500 sit ups and 1500 push ups, as he has since high school...and I think he's been MMA training since 2007.......


----------



## Omar B (Sep 21, 2009)

Herschel's great.  Now that he's no longer playing for my most hated team I can say as an athlete I enjoy what he does.  I'll support his efforts in MMA as much as a fan can.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> Walker is (was?) a hell of an athlete and well known for his rigorous training regimen. I think he would have put up some great numbers as a running back if didn't end up stuck behind Emmitt Smith for most of his career (with that Dallas offensive line, who wouldn't?).
> 
> I wish him luck with this endeavor.


 
It was that trade that sent him to the Vikings for all of those picks that got Dallas that future HOF offensive line.  Dallas sent Walker to the vikings for all those draft picks.  Those picks created that Dallas dynasty.  Jimmy Johnson got the biggest steal with that move.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Sep 24, 2009)

It's definitely a late age to start the sport at, but he is a 6th dan who has been training MMA for two years and will be training at AKA with Bob Cook. If he's healthy, I would see him as having the potential to make a very respectable showing, though I don't see him beating Fedor anytime soon.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 24, 2009)

Herschel Walker still undergoes a rigorous regimen of exercise.  Even though he's 47 years old, he has the body of someone 15 years younger.  I'm not kidding.  

He has amazing athleticism, even at his age, and I think he can actually do well enough.  He probably won't be a big time champion, but if I were a younger fellow, I would be foolish to understimate his abilities.


----------

